# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Kostume kombetare Shqiptare

## ALBA

Bukuria,estetika,laramania e ngjyrave të harmonizuara me mjeshtrinë e hollë të krijuesit 
popullor në dizajnimin -ornamentimin dhe plasimin e ambijentit jetësor shqipëtar me të 
gjitha begatitë e jetës me bukurin fizike të shqiptarit gërshetuar me ato të natyrës-ambientit 
ku ai jeton -qendron e gjallëron përball stuhive të shumta të jetës -kostumet kombëtare janë 
ditari më i mirë që flasin për rrjedhën e jetës -historisë së bujshme shqiptare me të gjitha 
baticat dhe zbaticat e jetës nëpër mijëvjeçarët e tij të ekzistencës në trojet e tij etnike.

Th Philips :bleta: YRON-Albanian dress 1814
Gallery of Portraits ********LONDON

----------


## ALBA

Veshje burri Malësia Gjakovës-Shishman-Rekë e Keqe

----------


## ALBA

Veshje kombëtare: Dukagjin.

----------


## ALBA

veshje grashë :elefanti: ivar,Ulqin,Anamalit..

----------


## ALBA

Veshje burrash :e mira/e keqja: alësia Madhe-HOT-mbi Shkodër

----------


## ALBA

Veshje e malsise se Shkodres

----------


## bela70

Veshje detare Arbrore

----------


## bela70

Veshje e grave (arbreshe)te zones se Tamagras

----------


## bela70

Veshje burri dhe gruaje te ishullit te Salamines

----------


## bela70

Franc Baron Nopca,veshur me kostum shqiptar te Malesis

----------


## bela70

Veshje e Malesise se Madhe

----------


## bela70

Veshje te Malesise se Vogel

----------


## bela70

Veshje te Dukagjinit(larte)

Veshje te Kelmendeve(poshte)

----------


## bela70

Veshje Shkodrane

----------


## bela70

Veshje te Mirdites

----------


## bela70

Veshje arvanitase(Koncert i par me keng e valle Arberoresh mbajtur me 1985)Greqi

----------


## bela70

Veshje karakteristike e grave(arvanite)te ishullit Andro

----------

